# مبارك يهتم بمشكله اختطاف بنات الاقباط



## ezzzak (18 ديسمبر 2005)

*مبارك يهتم بمشكله اختطاف بنات الاقباط*

خبر هام: مكالمة الرئيس مبارك لوائل الابراشى​ 





هتمام سيادة الرئيس مبارك بقضايا خطف بنات الأقباط بعد إذاعة برنامج ( الحقيقة) التلفزيوني علي القناة دريم 2 عن موضوع خطف بنات الأقباط بواسطة بعض الجمعيات الشرعية.
 اتصل السيد الرئيس بالأستاذ وائل الابراشى مقدم البرنامج وابلغه اهتمامه الشخصي البالغ بهذه القضايا و طلب الاستمرار في فتح ملف قضايا خطف بنات الأقباط.
 و الأقباط المتحدون في داخل وخارج مصر يشكرون الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك علي تلك الخطوة ويطالبون باستمرار فتح ملف مشاكل الأقباط للحصول علي حقوق المواطنة الكاملة ورفع ملف الاقباط من الجهات الأمنية 


http://www.copts-united.com/montada/montda.php?subaction=showfull&id=1134866448&ucat=62&archive=


حلقه المذيع التي نبهت الرئيس 


 قناة دريم الفضائية تفتح هذا الملف الحساس . أولاً تحية لقناة دريم والأستاذ وائل الإبراشي لفتح باب المناقشة لهذه القضية
والدة مريان وكرستين تروي قصة أختطاف بناتها وأختفائهن المريب المثير؟
كلمة الاقباط متحدون 
يجب أن نضع علامة استفهام عن السبب الذي جعل مقدم البرنامج يعطي مساحة أكبر للسيد جمال أسعد على حساب وقت الحاضرين الآخرين . وخاصة أن جمال أسعد يستند في معلوماته على جريدة الشعب الإخوانجية والمعروفة بكذبها وتضليلها وكراهيتها للمسيحية والأقباط وهي موقوفة بسبب تطرفها. الأقباط متحدون يتساءلون عن السبب وراء وجود جمال أسعد في كل برنامج يتعلق بمشاكل الأقباط وخاصة أنه شخصية ممقوتة في الأوساط القبطية ؟ هل السبب هو أن جمال أسعد عنده استعداد مسبق للهجوم على الأقباط المسيحيون وتمييع قضايا الأقباط الوطنية والإنسانية العادلة مما يسهل مهمة بث كراهية الأقباط . ومن المستغرب أن جمال أسعد يتكلم عن حرية العقيدة في اتجاه واحد . فإذا كان جمال أسعد مقتنع بالإسلام فمبروك عليك روح (سؤال إلي السيد جمال هل حرية العقيدة مسموحة للتغيير من الإسلام للمسيحية؟ هل سيجرؤ على قول : مبروك عليك المسحية روح؟ رجاء أن يتكرم السيد جمال أسعد بالإجابة؟
ملاحظة هامة:لماذا لم يتكلم أخوة نفين المختفية منذ شهور؟ وقد قامت الأخبار متحدون بالاتصال به
فأجاب : انه تكلم كثيرا وشرح موضوع (اختفاء) اختطاف شقيقته مدعمة بالوثائق ولكن تم حذف كل ما قاله !!


http://www.copts-united.com/



ويارب ميكونش ده كلام وبس ويكون فيه افعال فعلا


----------



## antoon refaat (18 ديسمبر 2005)

واللهي العظيم انا اول مره اسمع بالموضوع ده بس وعد مني انا شخصيا اني احاول ارد علي الكلام ده لاني ليا كلامي مع المسئولين اينعم هما صغيرين بس في إيديهم اكيد حلول


----------



## ezzzak (19 ديسمبر 2005)

antoon refaat قال:
			
		

> واللهي العظيم انا اول مره اسمع بالموضوع ده بس وعد مني انا شخصيا اني احاول ارد علي الكلام ده لاني ليا كلامي مع المسئولين اينعم هما صغيرين بس في إيديهم اكيد حلول





ايه يا توني انت طلعت واصل واحنا مش عارفين


----------



## antoon refaat (19 ديسمبر 2005)

لالالا مش قوي بس انا معارفي شويه حلوه


----------

